# Best Allies for Space Marines?



## Drinkgasoline (Apr 9, 2012)

What do you guys think will be the best codex to take a detachment from?


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

_Moved to Tactics._


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

I'd say either Guard to put pie plates on the board as well as Hydras/Vendettas for anti-flyers.
Or maybe Eldar for psychic defence and War Walker Scatter Laser death by glancing.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

I'd say it depends on your Battle-Brothers. Imperial Guard and Grey Knights seem fairly solid if you can buddy up with them.

Midnight


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

Sakura_ninja said:


> Depends on the construction of the marine army I would of thought
> Although the single most important factor is your fluff


This is only important if the person cares about fluff. If they do not then it means absolutely nothing at all. Even if they do care about fluff, self created fluff trumps whatever GW might have posted. The most important rule is to have fun. If they find fluff fun good for them, otherwise it can go into the skip this part of the books because they mean nothing game mechanic wise section of thinking.


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

Didn't ignore the first part at all, you stated that the single most important factor is fluff and I responded. If you can provide a rule book reference that states that I will concede your point. Show me where Fluff is the single most important factor in the rule book. If you don't have the 6th book, show me in 5th.


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

My prior comment still holds true, you did say it depended on the army. Then you promptly stated that the most important factor is fluff. I again ask, show me where it says the most important factor is fluff. Because that is what I responded to, your false statement of it being the most important factor. Fluff is not tactics and this question is on the tactics forum. If it was on the fluff forum your point would have been valid and I would have posted nothing to say otherwise.

Edit: You can respond or not, this is the last response I will make to you in this thread unless you provide rulebook proof I have asked for. If you do I will respond again stating that I was wrong.


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

Fluff belongs in the fluff section. The tactic section is for all of us un-fluffy cuntbag power gamers who's main intention is to improve our skill at the game and subsequently win more games, rather than to give a shit if people don't like our allied combinations. 

Sakura, stop moaning, it doesnt make anyone but you look bad.


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

DrinkGasoline I would say it depends on what is in the rest of your list and how much of your points your willing to invest in allies. If you have a weakness in your list that you can plug for cheap then this is a great option. Just do not use so much of your points on the allies that you gimp the rest of your list.


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

mcmuffin said:


> Fluff belongs in the fluff section. The tactic section is for all of us un-fluffy cuntbag power gamers who's main intention is to improve our skill at the game and subsequently win more games, rather than to give a shit if people don't like our allied combinations.


Damn straight...this should be a 'sticky':biggrin:

Same goes for the Armylists Forum, inthat people want to get the most effective and efficient build for their lists, well unless the title specifically says it's a flufy/casual gaming build etc.


----------



## Antonius (Jan 10, 2012)

I would say guard - you can either have chaff units that can still have a huge buff (a large blob of infantry armed only with lasguns is VERY VERY SCARY in 6th edition), or you can go for the artillery. And it works very easily as a fluff inclusion, like Macragge PDF/ Regiments from Macragge (Obvious Ultramarine allies), however, Marines often support major Imperial Guard. However, this is unfortunately very expensive moneywise, and you are almost making a Guard Army with SM components (particularly if you invest heavily in the support / fast attack department).


----------

